# Amazing Trophy Room!!



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Found this on another site. The late Dan Duncan, co-founder of Enterprise Products Co. has an INCREDIBLE trophy room. Check this link out.

http://www.conroetaxidermy.com/TROPHYROOM/html/DD_Tour/build.html


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wow


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Beautiful!
Whenever looking at a high dollar hunter's trophy room I can always tell what kind of hunter they are by the amount of mountain game there is. The African plains game is interesting and fun to look at but a 85 yr old can take that stuff. The mountain game is another story.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Not too shabby for a guy whose education ended with his graduation from Massey Business College here in Houston...

"No Place But Houston"...:biggrin:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I can always tell what kind of hunter they are by the amount of mountain game there is.


Not everyone wants to hunt goats...so what kind of hunter is Mr. Duncan?

Probably one who doesn't want to hunt goats but loves the Dark Continent.

TH


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome place!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome! Marco Polo and High Altai argali!!! There's a bunch of species that are no longer huntable in there to. Thanks for the link


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Not everyone wants to hunt goats...so what kind of hunter is Mr. Duncan?
> 
> Probably one who doesn't want to hunt goats but loves the Dark Continent.
> 
> TH


Obviously a skilled hunter. Anyone who hunts mountain goat or sheep know that they aren't sleeping in lodges and have to be able to shoot 300 yds uphill, downhill and if they're lucky level. They have to be in shape to make those climbs up the mountains carrying packs in most cases for many days straight. Not to mention the travel to foreign countries where language and customs are so much different. 
The plains game of Africa anyone can hunt. Most game shot are 50 to 75 yds. Sort of like our deer here. 
I don't take away anything from anyone who likes to hunt or what they hunt. I just know that being able to do mountain hunts elevates the required skill levels to a much higher level.

The Pamir mountains where the trophy Marco Polo are taken are in some really, really thin air. Anyone who's been to Pikes Peak in CO know that the air is pretty thin and you can easily get winded just walking. Pikes Peak is at 14,000 elevation. The Pamir's are 24,000.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

bluefin said:


> Obviously a skilled hunter. Anyone who hunts mountain goat or sheep know that they aren't sleeping in lodges and have to be able to shoot 300 yds uphill, downhill and if they're lucky level. They have to be in shape to make those climbs up the mountains carrying packs in most cases for many days straight. Not to mention the travel to foreign countries where language and customs are so much different.
> The plains game of Africa anyone can hunt. Most game shot are 50 to 75 yds. Sort of like our deer here.
> I don't take away anything from anyone who likes to hunt or what they hunt. I just know that being able to do mountain hunts elevates the required skill levels to a much higher level.
> 
> The Pamir mountains where the trophy Marco Polo are taken are in some really, really thin air. Anyone who's been to Pikes Peak in CO know that the air is pretty thin and you can easily get winded just walking. Pikes Peak is at 14,000 elevation. The Pamir's are 24,000.


That's a great point Kent, I've done a lot of mountain hunting in my life and I can tell that it's really a struggle to breath when walking uphill at 11,000 plus feet. I can only imagine what it must be like at 20,000 plus. Baker


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I have met many guys who hunt mountain game and what was told above is not the norm. Matter of fact the guys who do mountain hunts I've found by and large to be the most ethical and knowledgeable hunters I've ever been around.
Guys who do that stuff and then say they have a 'trophy room' I'd argue and call it a museum. Trophies are earned. Museums are places to display things.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Kent if I rember correctly you were planning a Marco Polo hunt correct? Did you ever pull that off? Baker


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Pretty cool. He shot a bunch of Lions.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

...all it takes is money , and has obviously has it !


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

chicken fried said:


> Pretty cool. He shot a bunch of Lions.


Mr. Duncan was one of the coolest-humble-straight shooting people I have ever had the pleasure to hunt/talk with.

Keith and I along with 13 other physically challenged young folks hunted at his DD Ranch--several of the kidos got to shoot a couple animals--Houston Safari Club called us on this hunt--Conroe Taxidermy did all the mounts and Mid Way processed the meat and divided it up to all the young hunters.

Mr. Duncan came in from travel as we were taking a lunch break and Keith and I were just gaulking at all the cool mounts--he came over and said--"U guys like these mounts?"--Then he took us to see "the house" with the Whitetail Bucks and Crock..................He was a very cool Man--May he rest in peace.

I asked him what was the scariest hunt/thing he has hunted..............with no hesitation said female lion injured in tall grass.............asked what he used in that instance............said Sawed off Shotgun with Buck Shot.

Awesome Man to visit with.:cheers::texasflag

good times

Keith shot a big ol Fallow Buck!

swamp and crew


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

elkhunter49 said:


> Kent if I rember correctly you were planning a Marco Polo hunt correct? Did you ever pull that off? Baker


Hey Baker. No, had too many irons in the fire to justify going last year. A guy from MI and I were planning it and he did go. Poor guy. Talked to him afterwards and he said the three flights and 8 hour drive to base camp liked to have killed him. This was for the easier Marco Polo in Kyrgistan (and cheaper) not Tajikistan where you have multiple connecting flights and then immediately a 24 drive from hell to base camp. 
He said he shot three times with the closest being just over 300 yds and missed each time. The other two were 500 yds +. He said later that he didn't account for the thinner air which is why his shots sailed on him. He's making plans to do it again. LOL

I really hope to do it next year but want Tajikistan bad. Hard to justify twice the cost for a few extra inches but it sure makes a difference when you see one in a trophy room. And it'll be something I'll be looking at for a long time.

Sure have enjoyed the pics of the game you've seen and posted. Your camera skills are pretty darn good! 
Trust you're doing well.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think I read he had killed the big 5 like four times. Killed 48 Cape buffalo. Those aren't just the easiest to kill, I've heard.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Wonder how they hung all that stuff without scratching the wooden floor ?


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> Wonder how they hung all that stuff without scratching the wooden floor ?


Heard they took the roof off to get the elephant in


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

bluefin said:


> Hey Baker. No, had too many irons in the fire to justify going last year. A guy from MI and I were planning it and he did go. Poor guy. Talked to him afterwards and he said the three flights and 8 hour drive to base camp liked to have killed him. This was for the easier Marco Polo in Kyrgistan (and cheaper) not Tajikistan where you have multiple connecting flights and then immediately a 24 drive from hell to base camp.
> He said he shot three times with the closest being just over 300 yds and missed each time. The other two were 500 yds +. He said later that he didn't account for the thinner air which is why his shots sailed on him. He's making plans to do it again. LOL
> 
> I really hope to do it next year but want Tajikistan bad. Hard to justify twice the cost for a few extra inches but it sure makes a difference when you see one in a trophy room. And it'll be something I'll be looking at for a long time.
> ...


I'm doing ok Kent, thanks for asking. I'll never get back to where I was physically but I'm still here. I love to read the story's from folks who get to hunt in the mountains. I really miss it but that ship has sailed for me. I guess I should change my name as I don't hunt elk anymore. Just can't bring myself to hunt one in Texas.
I really hope you get to pull off a Marco Polo hunt. That was a dream of mine for many years but I never could afford to go. Please take lots of photos if you go so I can dream along with you. I find myself shooting things with a camera more often then not these days but I haven't retired the old "shootin iron" yet. Later buddy, Baker


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

elkhunter49 said:


> I'm doing ok Kent, thanks for asking. I'll never get back to where I was physically but I'm still here. I love to read the story's from folks who get to hunt in the mountains. I really miss it but that ship has sailed for me. I guess I should change my name as I don't hunt elk anymore. Just can't bring myself to hunt one in Texas.
> I really hope you get to pull off a Marco Polo hunt. That was a dream of mine for many years but I never could afford to go. Please take lots of photos if you go so I can dream along with you. I find myself shooting things with a camera more often then not these days but I haven't retired the old "shootin iron" yet. Later buddy, Baker


If any of you guys ever needs a volunteer to carry your pack, gun, etc. on your mountain hunts, I'm your man. The argalis have always been a dream of mine too but alas I'm just a broke south Texas wildlife biologist/hunting guide so it'll never happen unless I get to carry your stuff and watch you do it. I don't mind living vicariously through you!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Whoa. Thats alot of bullets. Amazing layout.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Love all the goats and big horn sheep. 2 full size elephants, I bet that was some $$$.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I'll run this buy a few of our "upper level" guys and see if I can verify the accuracy of this being attributed to Mr. Duncan. . .give me a few minutes.


Verified as accurate, reportedly $20 million tied up in that building. Not bad for a guy who co-founded the company with $10,000 and a couple of propane delivery trucks!


----------

